# BRISTOL 35 YAWL FOR SALE



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Located in SW Harbor, Maine, while I''m living a long, long ways away. Classic John Alden, rare Bristol 35 Yawl full keel CCA Racer-Cruiser, Hull #11. NOT a speedster (6.53kn hull speed), but not as bad as some people on this site would have you believe. Moves well in light winds with practice. Drives on full sails while everyone else is getting slapped around in Eggemoggin Reach. You want a fin keel, tender, touchy clorox bottle, this ain''t the boat for you. Very well built, very forgiving and the perfect cruiser for coastal New England. The everyman''s Hinckley. Volvo Diesel with topend rebuild in ''98 and not much use since. Belowdecks completely refinished before layup last fall. Hinckley awlgrip job a few years ago. The only other Yawl of this model is for sale in Florida for $49,900.00 or something like that. With or without a broker, I want to net $35,000.00. That''s the bottom line. I''ve turned down close offers, and have been told it''s "the best one (the looker) had seen." I financed through Key Marine a few years ago at 8%, 15 years. I''m borrowing boats and racing with other people here in the Carib. Want my own boat down here, but the cost of delivery and time approaches the downpayment for another boat. I''d prefer to have it down here, or may ultimately keep it as a "camp" up home on Deer Isle. KW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested in your boat. Can you please give me full particulars, as well as any web photos.
Bruce


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

No web photos, but might have something around hereabouts we can scan in this week and forward if I have an email address for you. I wish I had the boat down here for Rolex. I watched an Alberg 35 pointing like a banshee and looking like it would CROSS a J-42 on the same board. Too bad they disappeared over the horizon on the downwind leg. We got 4th. What we''re doing racing a full-suit kevlar J-42 with an old Jeanneau charter beater racer 39 is beyond me. The Bristol is called Wing ''n Wing. The Volvo MD-2B got new rings, valve guides and springs a couple years ago, new bearings on the crank, new gasket set, etc. Runs good and dependable. This is the full keel 1972 Alden 35, Hull #11. No blisters, solid glass hull, Edson Wheel, Ritchie Compass. It''s a bit of a cross-current setup with the offshore body but HUGE cockpit. Deck-stepped mast on 6x6 mahogany compression post, teak trim below with new satin finished bulkheads, cabin sole re-done, etc. before layup last August 13. I''ve actually found the same boat down here in Sloop rig that I''d love to have. It''s forgiving, comfortable in a seaway and I''ve lived aboard for 4 months at a time. Pressure water, 10 gal. hw heater both AC and off the heat exchanger; LP gas stove and oven, triple bilge pump setup, GPS, I threw the Loran away, VHF, depth, etc. I''ll be refinishing the decks when I get back to Maine for a few days next month. I bought the paint and west systemed a winch handle ding and a couple of gelcoat nicks and it''s basically ready to paint. I''ll be launching probably around Memorial Weekend if I can find airfare out of St. Thomas for anything less than $700.00. Then she''ll be in Benjamin River off Eggemoggin Reach on a mooring for the summer. The plan is to race Downeast Race Week starting August 11 and finish it off with the Retired Skipper''s Race out of Castine on the 18th. Plans can change for the right price. Contact me at [email protected] at your convenience and I''ll see about scanning photos. KW


----------

